
Craigslist Quietly Begins Testing Maps - revorad
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/08/craigslist-maps-test-openstreetmap.php
======
aasarava
"[T]here’s a certain irony to Craigslist suing other companies for creating
maps with Craigslist ad data — claiming a breach of proprietary content — then
turning around and using an open, crowd-sourced mapping solution to create its
own maps."

~~~
genwin
I think people get confused by the ".org", when it's really a typical
corporation doing whatever it takes to maximize profit.

